# Maxey Show Cages.....



## NaomiR

Just thought I would ask what other people think about the Maxey cages. I understand they're to "uniform" exhibiting and to maintain annonimity but does anyone else think they've become a little.......out dated??

I can't be the only one enormously frustrated at still not being able to show because I still can't get hold of any Maxey cages second hand or new. I can't afford to have them made unless I buy 20+ which will probably take me another year to save up for :?

I could be wrong but I think that Mouse Shows are the *only* animal shows where you have to use a standard show cage, at guinea pig and rabbit shows pens are provided, at hamster shows you can buy (or make) your own cages but you can also hire them from shows.

This isn't an option with the Maxeys.

Does anyone else think it's possibly time to move into the new century and expand the theme slightly??

I was just thinking if we were able to show in 2-3 types of cages that are more widely available as long as the exhibitor's name isn't written on the top of the cage they would still maintain their annonimity?? As for "uniform" they could all be a set size perhaps??

The NMC are trying to encourage new members into the fancy, wouldn't this help open things up a bit??


----------



## Maplewood Stud

theres an ad for second hand maxeys in nmc news, the number to call is xxxxxxxxxx and the person is peter barker x

Mod note: Edited to remove private phone number. Please contact via PM for information like this.


----------



## NaomiR

Thank you but I've been on his waiting list for a few months already, if only it were that easy :lol:


----------



## SarahY

I'm having a go at making them. I have 24 front grill thingies, and all being well I shall have about 16 for sale - with sale priority for newbie people who don't have their own maxeys yet. I'm not a DIY master by any stretch of the imagination, so it'll take me a little while and they might not be good enough. By hey, I'm gonna give it a go anyway 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud

oh right, isnt there any way they can be provided at shows and let people pay a borrowing fee x


----------



## Cait

Good for you Sarah, I want to see photos! Naomi, Maxeys are actually really good for their purpose despite being designed around 100 or more years ago. There is another member also looking into getting some made who is a member of this forum, I'm sure we'll hear how that goes too. In the meantime I'm afraid it's either make some, borrow some for a show or ring Peter again to make sure he hasn't forgotten you. If you tell him it's stopping you showing you may get priority if there is someone else on the list who already has some... you'd have to ask!


----------



## Cait

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> oh right, isnt there any way they can be provided at shows and let people pay a borrowing fee x


It has been proposed, awaiting a decision.


----------



## NaomiR

he knows I'm "desperate" but I'm not alone because he told me at Honley he has people waiting for 40 units :?

problem is if people aren't giving them to him then he doesn't have any to pass down.......I'm glad they're suited to their purpose but I will (for now) just have to take your word for it


----------



## Cait

Have you tried contacting Brian Emmett? He was making them (unlidded) for £8 when I last spoke to him about it. Perhaps you could see if he'd make a couple for you until you can get more from Peter...


----------



## NaomiR

apart from the obvious (ie not having a lid!!) what's the difference between the lidded and non lidded are there any disadvantages for example?


----------



## Cait

The lidded are easier for stewards to carry but that's beside the point really :lol: :roll: I like the lidded because you can close the lid over for travelling or in cold weather - conversely in summer/agricultural shows I will show in unlidded Maxeys to aid ventilation. There isn't a huge difference and both are just as acceptable, it's down to preference really.


----------



## SarahC

new unlidded are less expensive to buy than new lidded.Cage birds have to be exhibited in show cages equivalent to maxeys.


----------



## Halcyon

The NFRS ask their exhibitors to show in standard plastic tanks that exhibitors have to purchase themselves.

They were only available through the fancy until a few years back when the manufacturer literally broke the mould so we then changed to a slightly different tank, but we made sure it was one that people can buy through pet suppliers.

You do have to have a standard mesh lid that can be purchased through the club or you can make your own.

We do try to ensure that there are always show pens for hire and sale at all shows.

I have been lucky enough to buy 4 maxeys recently but I would love some more. It is such a shame they are so hard to get hold of.

Lisa


----------



## SarahC

Although I appreciate that supply can be problamatic,I personally would be dismayed to lose the Maxey.


----------



## Cait

I agree, I think Maxeys are great for the job. I sympathise that they're hard to get hold of but be comforted by the fact that they last a long time when you get them - most of my Maxeys are probably older than me!


----------



## dangermouse

I think we will resort to making some in the future for shows..... just hope they are good enough :?


----------



## Mark

dangermouse said:


> I think we will resort to making some in the future for shows..... just hope they are good enough :?


I was toying with that idea but have since lost the sheet that had all the dimensions and stuff on


----------



## SarahY

I'll scan it and upload it tomorrow for everyone.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mark

SarahY said:


> I'll scan it and upload it tomorrow for everyone.
> 
> Sarah xxx


Cheers Sarah!


----------



## SarahC

I wonder if clubbing together to buy the twenty+ would be viable..


----------



## NaomiR

sarahc said:


> I wonder if clubbing together to buy the twenty+ would be viable..


Was thinking that......I'll get some prices (Debbie knows 2 people who could possibly make them for us) on different quantities then collect deposits off everyone who want some and it really could be that easy


----------



## julieszoo

I would be happy to pay for 4 or 6 new ones in readiness for showing (eventually).


----------



## Halcyon

As I said before I'd be very interested in anything up to 4 Maxeys for now.

I do keep checking Ebay regularly in case any pop up on there but so far no luck


----------



## Maplewood Stud

id like a couple too


----------



## dingbat

Could you add me to your list of people wanting maxeys. I would like 6 if possible


----------



## NaomiR

I have found someone to make them but I need to supply the cage fronts so I've just e-mailed a few cage-front manufacturers to get prices on front-units.

I'll get 20 done (if possible) then see who else wants them and take it from there


----------



## Mark

Also found someone to make them for me, but ill have to get all the materials myself so ill have to see how it comes from here.

Shall see if i can get him to make one and get it inspected by someone and see if it will pass then can get more made hopefully


----------



## Jammy

I very much intend to show my mice once i have them and shall need to buy some show cages so where can i buy them and how much roughly can i expect to pay ?


----------



## Cait

It's also worth pointing out that when you join the NMC you get a rules and standards book amongst other things and page 12 contains a diagram with measurements of Maxeys


----------



## amentalcat

So how are you expected to start showing if you can't get new ones and the older second hand ones are rarer than rocking horse poo? :lol:

Seems a bit daft to me! (not that i know anything about it  )

Ali


----------



## ian

It is frustrating finding Maxeys, I'm lucky enough to have 5!!! not that I ahve ever had enough decent mice to show 5 at once  
I had been attempting to buy one or order one and found it impossible in the end I managed to swap some mice for some old maxeys which were in the back of a breeders shed...I think I got really very lucky.


----------

